# Groomed



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

De fuzzed, de matted, washed, scrubbed, almost groomed .... Haha you thought I meant Wynny. No it's me I'm out for a meal then on to the casino tonight, just thought I'd wish you all a happy evening on here


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha that made me laugh  Enjoy


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Only just seen this! Hope you had a great evening.


----------

